# Bank of Ireland free flights?



## JamesGG (18 Jan 2011)

Did anyone open a student account with these on condition that if you used the AC ten times before the end of October 2010, the flights were to be given out in December? Well did anyone get them? Out of about 200 students  in our college no one has. Story?


----------



## niceoneted (18 Jan 2011)

I would suggest you all write to the bank and query this. If you get no joy I would suggest you all close your accounts and bank else where.


----------



## WizardDr (18 Jan 2011)

might be better to check t&cs first...


----------



## Lightning (18 Jan 2011)

JamesGG said:


> Did anyone open a student account with these on condition that if you used the AC ten times before the end of October 2010, the flights were to be given out in December? Well did anyone get them? Out of about 200 students  in our college no one has. Story?



The T&C's state:

[broken link removed]



> Receive your flight voucher by post in December.



but



> To qualify for the free flights voucher applicants must hold a Bank of Ireland 3rd level student current account and must be approved for a student travel loan or credit card between 1st March and 28th May 2010. This offer is available to the first 5,000 customers who qualify.



Did you get an approved loan or credit card from BoI? Do you know if you were inside the first 5,000 student customers?

Have you phoned BoI?


----------

